
Show HN: Implementation of DJB Redo in Bourne Shell - erlehmann_
http://news.dieweltistgarnichtso.net/bin/redo-sh.html
======
erlehmann_
I have implemented the build system redo as designed by DJB in around 400
lines of code. redo is simpler, more flexible, more powerful, and more
reliable than make. The original redo design notes can be found on DJB's web
site: [http://cr.yp.to/redo.html](http://cr.yp.to/redo.html)

I am interested in extending the F.A.Q. on the linked page.

